# Where can I find Hyla arborea/ European tree frogs?



## Sillypeach (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello, I am a new member here but not new to keeping frogs. I'm pleased to meet everyone. I actually joined this forum in desperation (although, I hope to continue to contribute to the forum here when the search is over!). A couple of months ago my frog, a European frog, died - he was the last half of a pair I kept and that were beloved pets for many, many years. I'd really like to get some more, I miss having them! I really want this paticular species as I loved them, I know my current equiment is sutiable. 

But I can't to seem to find them anywhere for sale anymore? Pollywog was mentioned several times when I used google search, but they don't seem to have any at the moment. Any healp is greatly appreciated. Thankyou!


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

Sillypeach said:


> Hello, I am a new member here but not new to keeping frogs. I'm pleased to meet everyone. I actually joined this forum in desperation (although, I hope to continue to contribute to the forum here when the search is over!). A couple of months ago my frog, a European frog, died - he was the last half of a pair I kept and that were beloved pets for many, many years. I'd really like to get some more, I miss having them! I really want this paticular species as I loved them, I know my current equiment is sutiable.
> 
> But I can't to seem to find them anywhere for sale anymore? Pollywog was mentioned several times when I used google search, but they don't seem to have any at the moment. Any healp is greatly appreciated. Thankyou!


you checked on dartfrog they sometimes stock them ?


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

Home > Hyla arborea - European Green Tree Frog


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

They are lovely frogs- I'd like to keep them again too. Availability is a bit patchy, but if you keep checking the standard sites, sooner or later they will turn up. Welcome to the section, BTW :welcome:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> They are lovely frogs- I'd like to keep them again too. Availability is a bit patchy, but if you keep checking the standard sites, sooner or later they will turn up. Welcome to the section, BTW :welcome:




I'd have a chat with Andrew at Pollywog...or Marc at Dartfrog,both are great very knowledgable guys,they might be able to give you,a time frame or might be able to point you in the right direction,good luck with your hunt.I've always loved this species,maybe oneday...always dreamed of a green house full of 'em as a kid
Oh welcome to phibs
Stu


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

This probably isnt helpful, but I bought a trio today at the Doncaster show at about the same time as you posted!

I have wanted some for years and at 8 quid a pop just had to have em!:2thumb:

They do pop up,:2thumb: in fact there was one in the classified section free to good home the other day.

Welcome

Marcus.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

marcuswinner1 said:


> This probably isnt helpful, but I bought a trio today at the Doncaster show at about the same time as you posted!
> 
> I have wanted some for years and at 8 quid a pop just had to have em!:2thumb:
> 
> ...


*Nobody *likes a smuggie! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Theloderma (Oct 30, 2008)

Try Toby Mace here: Home > Other Species

He had them yesterday (at Doncaster) and may still have some tadpoles. He has the normal green form as well as some blue ones.

Chris

PS You don't give your location so it's difficult to recommend suppliers that might be in your area.


----------



## NESAS (Jan 19, 2012)

*European Green tfs*

I am sure there is a breeder bring them to the frog show on sunday 24th June. search nesas frog show for details! DR Frog had some at doncaster.


----------



## Sillypeach (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! I agree they are really lovely little creatures. When I was first given them, quite a few years ago, keeping frogs was much more unusual. They were unwanted pets so I don't know where they purchased. I love the super cute 'cartoony' the large eyes give them 

They do seem a little hard to get hold of. Looking around the African clawed frog (which are ugly little buggers, no offence!) seem to be the most popular and commonly available.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Sillypeach said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! I agree they are really lovely little creatures. When I was first given them, quite a few years ago, keeping frogs was much more unusual. They were unwanted pets so I don't know where they purchased. I love the super cute 'cartoony' the large eyes give them
> 
> They do seem a little hard to get hold of. Looking around t*he African clawed frog (which are ugly little buggers, no offence!)* seem to be the most popular and commonly available.


I'm not fond of the albino Xenopus laevis which is all that seems available at the moment- I like my natural-coloured (slightly smaller and less rapacious) X tropicalis much better. They don't seem to be available anymore, though.


----------

